# De .zip ...   ... à .cpgz



## fredthe8 (19 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,
Voila donc j'ai telecharger un fichier zippé donc je l'ouvre il se dézippe en un .cpgz j'ouvre cette "archive" et elle me donne un zip et ceci en boucle

Je ne sais pas quoi faire !


----------



## da capo (19 Novembre 2008)

renomme le fichier en .rar et décompresse le.

la prochaine fois une recherche sur google, ok ?


----------



## xavax (6 Décembre 2009)

moi j'ai plein de partie : nom_du_fichier.zip.001  nom_du_fichier.zip.002 et je n'arrive pas a la decompresser. Ca crée un fichier cpgz et ensuite encore un fichier zip etc...


----------



## ntx (6 Décembre 2009)

Il faut concatener tes fichiers pour en faire une archive unique : "Split & Concat", et après tu dézippes.


----------



## glisda (28 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,
je rencontre le même problème avec un .zip qui devient .zip.cpgz:mouais: Rien à faire, j'ai tenté de le passer en .avi (car c'est un film amateur qui est dedans) j'ai aussi tenté le .rar sans succès, je ne sais plus quoi faire. 

"ntx	 Il faut concatener tes fichiers pour en faire une archive unique : "Split & Concat", et après tu dézippes."

Je me suis dis que c'est peut-être ça la solution, sauf que je ne sais pas comment faire une archive unique split et concat...
Si vous aviez l'amabilité de m'expliquer en quoi consiste cette opération, comme si j'avais dix ans pour être sûr que je ne revienne pas pour un complément d'information sur votre réponse, ça serait super génial.
Avant de venir sur le forum, j'ai cherché (en vain) un peu partout sur le net des infos, mais j'en suis toujours au même point, donc, ceux qui sont dans mon cas devraient finir par aboutir ici tout comme moi, et pour eux aussi, une explication aussi claire que simple sera la cerise sur le gâteau.
Grand merci d'avance car je sais que ce forum est bien gardé et bien entretenu, qu'il fourmille de mille et un précieux conseils, et que des spécialistes (j'entend déjà leur pas qui résonnent) vont venir sauver le pauvre égaré que je suis.
Merci et à bientôt.


----------



## TIBACHA (30 Mars 2010)

Alors, moi aussi j'ai 10 ans je ne pite rien à "Split & Concat", et après tu dézippes."
J'ai du .zip qui tourne en boucle et du .rar que stuffit n'ouvre pas !!!! 
J'en ai souvent besoin pour le boulot !!! C'est balot !!!! 

Si quelqu'un pouvait nous aider !!!! 

Merci !!!!


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Mars 2010)

TIBACHA a dit:


> Alors, moi aussi j'ai 10 ans je ne pite rien à "Split & Concat", et après tu dézippes."
> J'ai du .zip qui tourne en boucle et du .rar que stuffit n'ouvre pas !!!!
> J'en ai souvent besoin pour le boulot !!! C'est balot !!!!
> 
> ...


UnRarX ne peut rien ?


----------



## Photo-cineaste (11 Mai 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> UnRarX ne peut rien ?




non ^^et je ne sais pas non plus comment faire le fameux "Split & Concat", et après tu dézippes."
C'est une danse, c'est bien ça hein ? 

Plus sérieusement j'ai exactement les mêmes problèmes que tous...


----------



## bompi (13 Mai 2010)

Comme je le disais avant le _crash_ : facile à trouver, pas trop dur à utiliser.
Ou, dans le terminal, utiliser _split_ puis _cat_.


----------



## Photo-cineaste (14 Mai 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Comme je le disais avant le _crash_ : facile à trouver, pas trop dur à utiliser.
> Ou, dans le terminal, utiliser _split_ puis _cat_.




Quand on parle anglais comme une vache Espagnole...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Mai 2010)

Photo-cineaste a dit:


> (...) Plus sérieusement j'ai exactement les mêmes problèmes que  tous...



 Tu as déjà ouvert un fil pour ton problème.


----------



## bompi (14 Mai 2010)

Indeed


----------



## yanmet (10 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous;


Depuis un petit mois, chaque fois que j'ai affaire à un fichier zippé, celui ci ne se décompresse plus comme avant, que ce soit avec l'utilitaire systeme , avec unrarx ou avec Theunarchiver...!

C'est vraiment étrange et je sais pas comment faire ni pourquoi ce changement !

Merci de m'indiquer une astuce pour que je puisse enfin accéder au contenus de mes fichiers en .zip 

Bien à vous.

YM.


----------



## bompi (10 Mars 2011)

Que se passe-t-il, au juste ?


----------



## yanmet (14 Mars 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Que se passe-t-il, au juste ?




Bonjour;

Lors de toutes tentative d'extraction d'un fichier compressé en .zip, le systeme cré un fichier .zip.cpgz qui semble toujours etre un fichier compressé puis, lors d'une tentative de décompressé celui là, il cré un .zip et ainsi de suite, en boucle, j'ai lu que d'autres avaient ce genre de probleme mais je n'ai pas compris comment ils s'en sont sortis !

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## bompi (14 Mars 2011)

Il faudrait s'assurer du type de fichier. Tu ouvres un Terminal, tu tapes :

```
file
```
et tu fais un glisser-déposer du fichier depuis la fenêtre du Finder dans le Terminal, puis tu lances la commande avec la touche Enter. Ça devrait indiquer la nature du fichier.


----------



## yanmet (16 Mars 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Il faudrait s'assurer du type de fichier. Tu ouvres un Terminal, tu tapes :
> 
> ```
> file
> ...




Merci à toi j'ai fait ça mais ça marche pas !

de toute façon ce sont de simple .zip, même ceux que je fais moi meme ne veulent plus se décompresséer normalement !

La seule chose que j'ai faite c'est de passer un coup d'Onyx comme régulièrement mais je vois pas pourquoi un truc de base comme la décompression de simples fichiers .zip seraient  changés !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Mars 2011)

yanmet a dit:


> de simple .zip, même ceux que je fais moi meme ne veulent plus se décompresséer normalement !


Un  clic droit sur un de tes .zip ne te montre pas _Ouvrir avec : Utilitaire d'archive_ ?

= Onyx reconstruit les Services de lancement et les caches partagés dyld &#8230; pour résoudre ce genre de problème. 


À moins que tu n'aies pas d'espace disponible pour décompresser tes archives ?


----------



## yanmet (24 Mars 2011)

Bonjour et merci à tous pour vos réponses et votre aide; je viens de décompressere un fichier en .zip et tout refonctionne normalement !

Du coup, j'ai réessayé les fichiers avec lesquelles j'avais eu des soucis et tout remarche correctement avec l'utilitaire par défaut....comme au bon vieux temps si j'ose dire !

Du coup j'ignore pourquoi j'ai eu ce soicis...ça restera un mystère apparemment !

En tout cas, merci à tous pour vos réponses.


----------



## Hipparchia (12 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,
de mon côté je suis tombé sur ce sujet via un moteur de recherche (en tapant .cpg).

Un fichier Zip récupéré d'un FTP ne voulait pas se décompresser avec l'utilitaire d'archive ou Stuffit.
Il me créait un fichier xxx.zip.cpg, et ainsi de suite.
En double cliquant il ouvrait textedit, attendant des photos basse résolution je trouvais ça étrange.

Puis j'ai remarqué que le fichier pesait 4Ko (la même taille que les polices qui buguent après des erreurs de transfert SMB / AFP. Soit 0Ko, soit 4 Ko).
J'ai vérifié le fichier sur le FTP : il était à 0 Ko

Donc pour moi le problème était un faux problème.


----------

